# Holy shit this is awesome



## The Internet (Aug 17, 2007)

> Here, I'll let BD break the news: "We're told that the film is about the government who has trained dinosaurs to carry weapons and use them for battle purposes."


----------



## Kirsten (Aug 17, 2007)

I seriously lol'd.

Are they actually serious? XD


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 17, 2007)

That looks familiar.


----------



## Instant Karma (Aug 17, 2007)

Lol, wtf???


These bastards are serious aren't they?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Aug 17, 2007)

I hope it's more like the "Holy Shit" thing than...


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 17, 2007)

Devil, I just fucking giggled like a school girl.

Props.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 17, 2007)

It's the fucking Dinobots from the next Transformers Movie.


----------



## Serp (Aug 17, 2007)

I lol'd


----------



## Sub-Zero (Aug 17, 2007)

This is like Dinotopia with lots of weapons.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 17, 2007)

*no comment* >_>


----------



## Ash (Aug 18, 2007)

Jesus fucking Christ no! NO! This is an old plot rumor... please don't tell me they're actually going with this shit.


----------



## Denji (Aug 18, 2007)

The Jurassic Park series has gone from sugar to shit. Seriously, dinosaurs with guns?


----------



## Noah (Aug 18, 2007)

......sweet jesus christ.

Having seen this, I now honestly believe that the only way JP4 could be even remotely watchable is if it were turned into live action Dino-Riders. The only way it could be better was if it were Dinosaucers instead.

That T-Rex was always so badass on that cartoon.


----------



## The Internet (Aug 18, 2007)

Denji said:


> The Jurassic Park series has gone from sugar to shit. Seriously, dinosaurs with guns?



GTFO.

Dino's with guns is fucking awesome and can not fail in any way. Even if furfags were in it, this is too awesome.


----------



## Seany (Aug 18, 2007)

Lol that's random. But hell i will still watch it with joy. 

DINOS ROCK


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2007)

turok dinousaur hunter


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Aug 18, 2007)

Lol, quick someone get some clips of Vash the Stampede kicking some ass and attach a dino's head to it.


----------



## Morwain (Aug 18, 2007)

...I actaully saw a preview for this in a movie theatre it looks pretty cool actually.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Aug 18, 2007)

^
a trailer u mean?


----------



## Red (Aug 18, 2007)

Holy shit this is awesome


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Aug 18, 2007)

Dinos with guns!?  Wow, that's so stupid it's awesome.  Hopefuly the dinos will be wielding chainsaw launchers for more awesomeness.


----------



## ninhoic (Aug 19, 2007)

if, and a BIG IF, this is actually what the movie will be about, it will only work as a decent movie if they don't try to make it too serious.  Dinos with guns are cool, but don't want to see it done with Jurassic Park


----------



## Nexas (Aug 19, 2007)

Raptor Jesus has answered my prayers.


----------

